# housing 2 tegus



## mike97 (Mar 27, 2013)

ok so im selling all my reps... which will get me enought to get a pair of tegus. so im wandering if its possible to house them together. i can possibly pursuade my mum to let me build an 8x4 viv. 
thanks mike


http://lllreptile.com/info/library/animal-care-sheets/lizards-and-monitors/-/argentine-black-and-white-tegu/ was looking at this care sheet and thought it may be possible. and would love to eventually breed them!


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 27, 2013)

mike97 said:


> ok so im selling all my reps... which will get me enought to get a pair of tegus. so im wandering if its possible to house them together. i can possibly pursuade my mum to let me build an 8x4 viv.
> thanks mike
> 
> 
> http://lllreptile.com/info/library/animal-care-sheets/lizards-and-monitors/-/argentine-black-and-white-tegu/ was looking at this care sheet and thought it may be possible. and would love to eventually breed them!





If you plan to keep them together, you will need a back up plan in case things don't work out. I would also recommend something bigger than an 8x4 for keeping two, in case one wants his space. Also are you selling your other pets just to afford the tegus? They have expensive upkeep.


----------



## Raicardoso (Mar 27, 2013)

mike97 said:


> ok so im selling all my reps... which will get me enought to get a pair of tegus. so im wandering if its possible to house them together.* i can possibly pursuade my mum to let me build an 8x4 viv*.
> thanks mike
> 
> 
> http://lllreptile.com/info/library/animal-care-sheets/lizards-and-monitors/-/argentine-black-and-white-tegu/ was looking at this care sheet and thought it may be possible. and would love to eventually breed them!





Possibly persuade to build a 8x4? You need at least a 8x4 for one. There's also a good chance they won't get along together and you'll need two separate cages.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

[attachment=6716]I'm with Raicardoso on this one. Housing can get expensive. Even a simple box type enclosure will go over budget. I think you should start off with one in a 4x8 and see how that goes first. You can always get another later when you have money for a larger enclosure.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 27, 2013)

If plan on getting a pair to breed, you will need 2 enclosures, now if you start off with hatchlings you may have a year or twos time before you need a 8x4 enclosure, the minimum is 6x3x3 which is what I have, and a 7x4x3 coming next week, a 4x2x2 will hold 2 tegus up until they are 2.5' @ best


----------



## chelvis (Mar 27, 2013)

Can two get along in an enclosure, yes, and it might go amazing for a long time. All it takes is one second to lose a pet. If you are going to get two tegus you should plan on having two cages. 

Dubya is right in that starting with one is good thing. This will let you test the water and see how much work and money a tegu will take.


----------



## mike97 (Mar 27, 2013)

ok i canbuild 2 6x4x2's but they will be ontop of each other? but would the other viv fall through? with supports?


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

mike97 said:


> ok i canbuild 2 6x4x2's but they will be ontop of each other? but would the other viv fall through? with supports?



Not if you build it sturdy enough. How will you mount heat bulbs in the bottom cage if it is 2 feet tall? the bottom one will need interior lighting if another cage is resting on it and 2 feet will make the heat bulb really close if you have an adequate amount of bedding. I would also leave an air space between the two so heat from the lights in the lower cage do not overheat the top cage during warm weather. I still think you should start with one. Buying the tegus and related equipment and building the housing are going to cost way more than you think. Even Drylok for the interior is about $25 per gallon and a gallon does not go far.


----------



## mike97 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dubya said:


> mike97 said:
> 
> 
> > ok i canbuild 2 6x4x2's but they will be ontop of each other? but would the other viv fall through? with supports?
> ...


i was going to use osb3 and seal it, im in the uk so i dont work in $ its about £15 for 2 gallons or something?


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

OSB does not hold screws well, it outgasses a lot, falls apart, and looks terrible. Even luan plywood floor underlayment is better with extra supports. I would not use OSB. How will you mount lights in the bottom cage and keep them far enough from the tegu? I think you should think your plan through and sketch out your design on paper so you can visualize it better. BTW, $25=16.55 pounds.


----------



## mike97 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dubya said:


> OSB does not hold screws well, it outgasses a lot, falls apart, and looks terrible. Even luan plywood floor underlayment is better with extra supports. I would not use OSB. How will you mount lights in the bottom cage and keep them far enough from the tegu? I think you should think your plan through and sketch out your design on paper so you can visualize it better. BTW, $25=16.55 pounds.


 drill holes in the side and use clips to hold them in place, i plan to use a mvb. i will probably just get one for now anyway.



mike97 said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > OSB does not hold screws well, it outgasses a lot, falls apart, and looks terrible. Even luan plywood floor underlayment is better with extra supports. I would not use OSB. How will you mount lights in the bottom cage and keep them far enough from the tegu? I think you should think your plan through and sketch out your design on paper so you can visualize it better. BTW, $25=16.55 pounds.
> ...


and ive seen osb used manytimes by very experienced keepers for boscs? and they hold 2ft of substate?


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

Do not mount the MVB bulbs at an angle. They burn out fast that way. Make sure they point straight down. A 100w MVB should be about 12-14 inches from the lizards back, but check the instructions.


----------



## mike97 (Mar 27, 2013)

so would it work? with support beams going under the other viv?


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

mike97 said:


> so would it work? with support beams going under the other viv?



Maybe. A few 1x2 boards mounted on edge across the short side might do it. You are on your own with the OSB. Good luck.


----------



## mike97 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dubya said:


> mike97 said:
> 
> 
> > so would it work? with support beams going under the other viv?
> ...


 but would it be strong enough? 18mm? with supports and a frame? i will start off with one but its my bday in september and may get an other?


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

mike97 said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > mike97 said:
> ...



The OSB is strong enough. Until it deteriorates where your tegu scratches it and water starts getting under the paint.


----------



## mike97 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dubya said:


> mike97 said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...


http://www.diy.com/nav/build/timber/sheet-materials/Oriented-Strand-Board-3-L-2440-x-W-1220-x-T-18mm-9276290 or melamine?


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

mike97 said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > mike97 said:
> ...



Exterior OSB might just work. Melamine is the worst. Some here use it, but you must seal the edges REALLY well. A lot of people on this forum really hate it. What is wrong with exterior plywood? 3/4" for bottom, 1/2" for top and sides?


----------



## mike97 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dubya said:


> mike97 said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...


 £30 a sheet? and not that great from here! and why so thick on the bottom? if its on the floor? and i was going to use thicker on the top if im gunna have another viv on top? and yeah i heard melamine is crap! instead of glass could i use mesh with plastic sheeting covering it? if not then fine but trying to build it as cheap as possible without cutting so many colours. and ive seen it done before.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

Thick on the bottom to support lots of bedding and heavy basking rocks.


----------



## mike97 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Thick on the bottom to support lots of bedding and heavy basking rocks.


ok but the top may have to support the other viv slightly? and i work in mm! thanks for all your help! 6x4x2 will be big enough right? some say 6x3x2 some 6x3x3 some 6x2x2 some 7x3x3 some 8x3x3 and some 8x4x4 and ive even seen 4x4x3! these a from care sheets


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

2 feet high will not do with 7 or 8 inches of bedding and the light on the inside. The MVB will be only about 9 inches from the lizard's back. Maybe less. Too close. You are not thinking this through. Get one tegu and plan the cage better. 3x6 minimum. Most of us are from USA here, so you will see all imperial measurements. Use Google comverter.


----------



## mike97 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dubya said:


> 2 feet high will not do with 7 or 8 inches of bedding and the light on the inside. The MVB will be only about 9 inches from the lizard's back. Maybe less. Too close. You are not thinking this through. Get one tegu and plan the cage better. 3x6 minimum. Most of us are from USA here, so you will see all imperial measurements. Use Google comverter.


 ok i can build a 6x3x6? so both 3ft high? but as i said i might just get the one!


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

3 feet high is good. 6L 3W 3H for each unit. Minimum. My tegu is starting to outgrow his 6x3. See the thread entitled "Gwangi".


----------



## mike97 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dubya said:


> 3 feet high is good. 6L 3W 3H for each unit.


may do that then but a 6x3x3 for the moment then may look into getting another around september (my 16th)  thanks for all your help!


----------

